# Replacing the OIL Pan on a 7.3 PSD



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

Any back yard Mechainics here ever Replace a 7.3 Oil Pan? I have a 96 & w/ Winter on its Way! I was thinking? of Replacing Mine? NOW! to Avoid any Probems in the Future! I can*t Beleive?? YOU have to REMOVE the Entire ENGINE!--as There has to Be Another WAY?--OleTower--


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

if you fairly handy some guys have luck removing the top of intake remove the turbo lower the fan shroud hoist the engine with a picker and removing that way. other guys do the same but remove the trans . either way its a PITA . so guys cut the cross member and re weld it i don't advise doing it .


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunately I have not heard of anybody doing it without picking the engine. That is the way Ford tells you to do it too.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you ask any harden flate rate bandit @ dealership and they got secerts .


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

I Dono? thsts why I Asked? but to Me? Removing the Entire Engine? there has to be another WAY? Mines Ok! but I just wanted to Solve the Pan Problem before I had Too! does any know? of a {Galvinized after-market Oil Pan?} something? Better than Fords original?? as I only desire to DO it Once!-- Yra Ago I bought a Olds Toranardo that had a Bad Auto Flywheel--wouldn*t Start!--Teeth were Gone On the Fly Wheel--Olds Dealer told ME its an 8 hour Job--I a Back yard Mechanic changed it in an Hour-- so much? for Dealer advice! I Dono? about You Guys? but ME! I Check all the Things? I thnk? can Go during the Winter & Try to Eliminate them Before I have Problems!--I have My Starter & Alternator re-built every Fall--all Belts & Hoses!--WE have a Local Electric Shop Here that Soups UP alternators Hes the Expert on that Stuff--so I don*t have the Usual Problems! most even w/ New have!--as its better to be Sure? than SORRY!--the Wife says I*M too FUSY?--but-Shes Not Out there in the SNOW in the Middel of the Night!-Shes Nice & Toasty in BED! as NOWS the Time for Tinkering! before It starts SNOWING! Right??--OleTower--


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

advance auto parts sell an aftermaket thats powder coated and UL test too 200 hrs of salt spray without problems .you mine get some better answer from a diesel tech at a dealership . thats way i known of it betting done its PITA any way you look at it


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeh Mikepsd--thats why I figured I*D change Mine Before I Did have Problems! I checked other late Fords--Cars & pick Ups same Problem! I Dono? Why! the Design engineers didn*t correct that problem? I have My Own Idea If My Oil pans Ok? possibly Buy a New One? or Modify the Cross Member?-so Salt & whatever? Can*t Collect there! I won*t Know? until I get to Doing it! as I have Modifyed a lot of High Modifyed Oil Pans on Race Cars! for Larger Volume but Rust Out was Not the Problem! I have givnen thought? too a couple of Methords--Sand blast the pan real Good & Fibreglass it from the top Lip down--but I dono? how? heat would effect it? or Possibly? make a tank & Dip it in Molten Zink--Galvinizing IT--If? I Do build a Tank? I*D have to DO a lot of E*M to make it Profitable! I have to Wonder? Why? No Ones done that Before? to the 7.3 Oil Pans! as I*M Not an Engineer but I figure? the Heat from that Hot OIl would cause the Fibreglass to Pull away from the Pan?? as Steel Streaches & Shrinks a Lot More than Glass does! so I Dono? have to Check? --OleTower--


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

well its poor metal some earlier ones rusted from then inside out . FORD hasa tsb for oil pan and whats you too sand it down and paint with with some motorcraft paint i dunno if works or not i know some guys use POR but when see the metal bubbleing up you gotta ask yourself will it hold prob not . my advise is to replace it. seeing there no write ups on it . i'm going to do mine next year . my buddys shop did one a few weeks ago and guy got the pan from ford and painted the inside and out with POR 15


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Tower, Im in the same boat you are. I think I am going to have it done this week. Cheapest price I found was $1300 including parts and labor. There is a lot involved in this one. Id love to wait it out as long as I can but its going to cost me a lot more if the truck goes down in a storm.


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

Gicon;402057 said:


> Tower, Im in the same boat you are. I think I am going to have it done this week. Cheapest price I found was $1300 including parts and labor. There is a lot involved in this one. Id love to wait it out as long as I can but its going to cost me a lot more if the truck goes down in a storm.


I'd just clean and sand and expoxy with a tank sealant..You'd be surprised on how well it holds....

Then trade it in to Ford..Paybacks a Bit....h


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

looks like i'll have to do the same very soon... is this covered under warranty? truck is a 2000 PSD with 30k miles


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

Jay brown;402629 said:


> looks like i'll have to do the same very soon... is this covered under warranty? truck is a 2000 PSD with 30k miles


no ford's warranty is 5 years or 100,000 miles. just got mine done last year 02 with 98,000 just made the warranty. you have to at least pick the motor up about 8 to 10 inches to remove the oil pan.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Replacing the OIL Pan ona 7.3 PSD*

Well Guys after reading all the Replies & looking Mine over Real GOOD--& having Chatted w/ the Ford Experts? w/informed ME theres NO Pan-Gasket--Silicone--& seeing I*M a TINKERER & Don*t desire a problem this cooming Winter! where FORDS --PITS--Problem has Become MINE! & after Looking at a New OIL Pan by FORD--thats NOT worth the Effert? My Opinion?? & after they {FORD}showed Me One Rusted Out--I*LL Remove Mine--Dono How? at Present??--but Once Its OFF!--I*LL Braze One UP Hand Fitted--w/ lots of Hammer Work thus!-- Doubling the Rusted Out Area--& Braze ON a Thin Coat of Brass over that Entire Area!--which should Cure? the RUST Out Problem--On Mine Any WAY!--I really Dono? who to Blame?--FORD? or INTERNATIONAL? but ONE or BOTH of Them SCREWED UP? & WE Owners of Them have to PAY for Their Screw UP! NICE HUH? to ALL You VETERANS out there! watching the News on the WAR Against TERRORIST--Especially the Recruiting ADD!--$20,000 On sign UP!--Now-Ah-DAYS & w/ AMERICAN Corperate Big Business talking about they Desire a LEVEL Playing Feild--How about our Political Leaders? sending ALL US Ole VETS a $20,000 dollar Check for Services Rended!--as FAIR is FAIR [right??] there Now I Feel Better--PROGRESS?--OleTower--


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

thats only the army that has that sign up bonus cause I know I sure as hell didnt get one!


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

The Army gives out sign up bonuses depending on the specific job, rank, and time in service..Most of the jobs that the Army give the huge bonuses to 10% of the troops qualify for.....Too many years in to figure that one out.........

As for your oil pan, if it is an old body style (93-98) you can remove the pan without pulling the engine. If it is a newer Superduty, you have to pull the engine or you could pull the body off the chassis (with a lift- straight up) and then pick the engine 6" to remove the pan. 

Ford recomends pulling the engine so that when you apply the new silicone "gasket" to the pan the engine is upside down and the silicone can cure for 24 hours upside down to prevent any oil contaminating the seal.

Oh, don't blame Navistar (International)- they only supply the basic engine to Ford without the oil pan, intake, valve covers, etc.. Ford pans just rot out mainly because the manufacturer of the pan stored the raw metal pans outside before priming the metal allowing moisture to settle between the metal and paint.

Most of us are in the same boat as you are.......


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Last year i had my oil pan replaced in my dump they also had to remove the engine it was a lot of money, and now my pickup needs an oil pan also:crying:


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

How much is a lot of money???


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry to get off topic but where are you at fisher boy ? did have that work done at gibbons ford ? or another dealer . i heard some quotes going about 1200 too 2k there abouts


----------

